# The wentworth open video killer riding



## jza (Nov 8, 2012)

<iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/88654797" width="500" height="281" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

10char


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

pretty cool stuff.
the penguin walk :eusa_clap:


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I love seeing real amateurs riding. Too often these days the amateurs are actually pros who have just started their careers.

Props to everyone in the video giving it their best.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Running race was cool,,,


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

yea, benny !


----------



## jza (Nov 8, 2012)

It was really cool to be part of. We were sick of the traditional style of snowboard contests, so we looked outside the box. 50 riders, which is the biggest pull we've had in over 5 years for a contest. 

There was a Burton Knowbuddy there, and a couple guys who were just recently on yobeat for peoples court.


----------

